
Last Week Tonight Is Dangerous - pizza_pleb
https://charcoalbin.com/posts/lwt.html
======
ziddoap
I am curious to why the author chose Last Week Tonight specifically, rather
than just focus on the genre of comedy/news or addressing the root issue
(critical thinking).

Most of the article covers the format of late night shows, which is well known
to most, I think. It is only in the last paragraph that we reach the
“dangerous” part.

The crux of the argument is:

> Therein lies the main ‘danger’ in all of this: when viewers aren’t thinking
> critically and/or are using the show as a news source

Which, is true of literally every show, newspaper, media outlet, etc. Critical
thinking has been a key issue in communication from the dawn of time, and will
be an issue forever forward. I don't think it's fair to lay blame at the feet
of a single show.

~~~
pizza_pleb
Author here. I agree with your point. The show is not only news but a
political cartoon and most of my arguments could share the same criticisms
that come with those formats.

However, I do think the show differentiates itself with the extra mile it
often goes to act against issues (even if the call to action is small). It
engages the audience further and I think has led to some misplaced idolization
in a time where talk is especially cheap. From there, viewers' critical
thinking faculties might start to break down and their biases, strengthen.

Thank you for commenting critically :)

~~~
ziddoap
Great to get some added insight to your choice and perspective, thanks for
replying!

